# Bounder VIN Location



## srxer (Jan 21, 2005)

I just purchased a 1993 bounder diesel. Does anybody know where the serial number is located on the chassis?
Thanks
SRXER


----------



## janicenlarry (Jan 21, 2005)

Bounder VIN Location

Call a Fleetwood dealer :laugh:


----------



## RLS7201 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bounder VIN Location

Look on the wall behind the drivers seat. You should find a sticker with the VIN & FIN. (Fleetwood Identification Number)


----------

